# Water softeners... Your go to?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My area, the smaller towns, even on city have hard water and even iron. I met with my sales rep from my prefered supply house this morning for training on their prefered brand Charger. Looks like a good product, good warranty, and easy to program, diagnose, and repair if/when needed. 

To add to my services I'm looking into this sort of thing along with a few other services. Now when I install something like this I want to be able to back it up 100%, be it maintenance, repair, adding minerals to grandma's softener when needed.

What is your "GoTo"? Any good/bad about Charger? I've had a nightmare of a time with a Water Boss before, but the guy I worked for at the the time was an install only, and after the 1 year warranty you need a new one type.

I don't want to be like that with my customers.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Novo is a good manufacturer. I tend to always buy American made but for softeners not much is made here. Novo has good support


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I've never used charger so I can't speak for the controls but they use a clack valve which I use quite a bit. I tend to use. Master Water Corp, the valve is exactly the same as the charger.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Been using aqua pure for years. Never had any trouble. The best part is my sales rep is a factory certified service rep for them. He comes to my shop every Monday and does all my service and salt delivery for half my hourly rate.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

OK , so I installed a ultima clack softener today , very unpleased. Didn't even come with all the necessary materials to complete the job. Had to make a trip to get discharge line and fitting. Also , the brain is cheesy , and motor sound like a toy


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I have yet to install one, only water boss so far. I have worked on Clack heads, I do like the programing. I wonder if they changed something... the heads I've dealt with seem to be good, normal servo motor sound.

Good to note about the discharge hose and discharge fitting(?). I'll have to look at them when picking one up.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Open sights, I see your in Michigan. You should look into Water Control, they are in Minnesota. 
Softeners, iron filters, tannin reduction, high ph/low ph. All control heads have a five year warranty.
Pull the head and your gone, no repairs.


----------



## FlatRateFC (Aug 18, 2015)

Here are the top 10 water softeners of 2015
http://water-softeners-review.toptenreviews.com/


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Open sights, I see your in Michigan. You should look into Water Control, they are in Minnesota.
> Softeners, iron filters, tannin reduction, high ph/low ph. All control heads have a five year warranty.
> Pull the head and your gone, no repairs.


Will do! 5 year is a great warranty! Thanks!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have probably installed about 300 CLACK 48,000 grn water softeners since 2006 and we have never , ever had to service or break down any of them for service yet... absolutely none of them...... that is very, very good....

We used to install the Autotrol valve and they were always giving us troubles...

Stick with a CLACK and you cant go wrong... 

also WATER BOSS is a piece of dog crap.:yes:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> I have probably installed about 300 CLACK 48,000 grn water softeners since 2006 and we have never , ever had to service or break down any of them for service yet... absolutely none of them...... that is very, very good.... We used to install the Autotrol valve and they were always giving us troubles... Stick with a CLACK and you cant go wrong... also WATER BOSS is a piece of dog crap.:yes:


Agreed, Clack has been great.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Did all those clacks come with all the neccissary materials to complete installs ? Mine didnt come with the discharge tubing or fittings !! And are there different clacks by different manufacturers ,or only ultima makes clack ?


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

And what about the fleck ?


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> And what about the fleck ?


Fleck 5600 econominder is all I install. Basic, reliable parts will be available forever and easy to work on if needed. ( order the L head  )


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

When I buy any softener it doesn't come with discharge tube. Must be ordered separately. I have no issues with Fleck, I have just preferred Clack. I use Fleck for my AIO filters. I tent to steer away from Autotrol.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Did all those clacks come with all the neccissary materials to complete installs ? Mine didnt come with the discharge tubing or fittings !! And are there different clacks by different manufacturers ,or only ultima makes clack ?




Ultima is some off brand name, CLACK sells the control to whomever wants to build a water softener..all across the USA.. The units I buy comes with the BYPASS on the back and the package with the adaptors
elbows 

The CLACK unit we install comes with special shark-bite elbows on the back that you simply push your pex or copper into and run with it.... 

they work really great and they literally almost install themselves compared to some heavy brass body junk that you have to install copper male adapters into.... 

We used to install Autotrol and they were a pain in the ass to fool with that manifold.....and its also plumbed backwards compaired to all other brands of water softeners.... They are trouble to install..........

. and as far as I know the FLECK still is a slow install with their brass body...that you have to adapt to.... 

The CLACK with the sharkbite locking elbows is the best route to go


No water softener comes with a discharge tubing..... that is simply something you should have with you... no big deal 

The CLACK is easy peasy because you can just install 1/2 wirsbo Pex tubing into the unit if you have run out of the cheaper discharge tubing...... we have done it both ways and out of 1/2 copper too... 

Its not brain surgery..


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

On new installs I build my own bypass with ball valves and hard pipe it. Never seen a softener
bypass that holds over time. Sure does take longer and more $ just how I do it.

On replacement installs I'll sometimes use the factory bypass and flex it, depends on homeowner circumstances. I'll explain options to the older folks and let them decide, I understand fixed income situations, I'm not a total hard azz.

I only sell and install Fleck. Customers sometimes ask me to install a big box unit, I rather pass on the job if I can't change their mind.

There is a online company that sells whole house filters and i'm on their referral list. Usually the customer calls me after they've taken delivery and want a price.

Usually 50/50 if I get the install. I don't talk them out of the unit but I install better than the online video and the seller gives the customer handyman pricing. :furious:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I stock the Fleck 7000 valve because it is the most versatile and has the highest SFR of any valve in its class. That said, clack makes an excellent valve also but I don't want that much inventory in the shelf.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you all for the info. Talking with my sales rep, the clack head seems the way I'm going to go. Not 100% about adding softeners yet, maybe in 6 months or so. I'd like to get into RPZ testing first.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

wookie said:


> Fleck 5600 econominder is all I install. Basic, reliable parts will be available forever and easy to work on if needed. ( order the L head  )


Thank you ! So no callbacks ?


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> Ultima is some off brand name, CLACK sells the control to whomever wants to build a water softener..all across the USA.. The units I buy comes with the BYPASS on the back and the package with the adaptors
> elbows
> 
> The CLACK unit we install comes with special shark-bite elbows on the back that you simply push your pex or copper into and run with it....
> ...



Thank you for this !! Where can I get these sharkbite fittings that are compatible with the plastic or brass clack adaptors ?


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

wookie said:


> On new installs I build my own bypass with ball valves and hard pipe it. Never seen a softener
> bypass that holds over time. Sure does take longer and more $ just how I do it.
> 
> On replacement installs I'll sometimes use the factory bypass and flex it, depends on homeowner circumstances. I'll explain options to the older folks and let them decide, I understand fixed income situations, I'm not a total hard azz.
> ...



I do this too , I know for a fact that the plastic bypassers sieze up at some point


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I stock the Fleck 7000 valve because it is the most versatile and has the highest SFR of any valve in its class. That said, clack makes an excellent valve also but I don't want that much inventory in the shelf.



I have a customer that wants a fleck sxt7000 , it only comes in 1 and a quarter and inch and a half , and her water main is 1 inch , I keep telling her its overkill and I can't bush down its illegal


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> I have a customer that wants a fleck sxt7000 , it only comes in 1 and a quarter and inch and a half , and her water main is 1 inch , I keep telling her its overkill and I can't bush down its illegal


Idk what size unit you're planning on using but careful not to oversize. Units that are too large and don't have proper backwash flow rate requirements will be problematic over time.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

AWWGH said:


> Idk what size unit you're planning on using but careful not to oversize. Units that are too large and don't have proper backwash flow rate requirements will be problematic over time.


yup ! i tried to convince her. but shes hellbent on getting that 7000sxt it specs 40,000 grains but her house is 2.5 bath...


----------

